# Lucky Craft Japanese Fluorocarbon - 25 LB & 30 LB - excellent leader material



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lucky Craft Japanese Fluorocarbon - 25 LB & 30 LB - *Excellent Leader material*

I use it myself, caught a lot of tuna last year with NO line failure. 

25 LB & 30 LB each - 82 yards per spool - $15 for each plus actual shipping cost

PayPal only


----------

